# Dead or Alive: the Movie



## BushidoPunk (Nov 23, 2005)

Trailer here.

I only watched part of the trailer before turning it off in disgust.  Jesus tap dancing Christ, what compells these directors or writers or whatever to create shitty, worthless films such as this?  This movie is just more proof that stupid people are breeding.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 23, 2005)

HOLY SHIT, that movie looks worse than Doom. I mean it wasen't all about the ladies. But god damn it looks awful. And why are they all using swords at the beggining and posing. Damn


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

dear lord... are you serious????
whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy lord whhhhhhhhhhy? porqueeeee? naazeeee!!!????

doa the film and it just looks so god damn awful! holly valance is in it HOLLY VALANCE!!! of all people in the damn world...


----------



## mtora83 (Nov 23, 2005)

This movie will suck. Aoki as Kasumi, ewww...


----------



## BattousaiMS (Nov 23, 2005)

...
Since when DOA girls became Samurai's with katanas?  Kasumi and Ayame with kodachi's is understandable... but Serah and the rest also? WTF?

Anyone else have a feeling that they are trying to make kill bill x 5 (or 6) ala nudity here? Raise your hand  *raises*

The only thing is unlike Kill Bill this has no freaking sense and to top it... wtf country music in fight???


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 23, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> Trailer here.
> 
> I only watched part of the trailer before turning it off in disgust.  Jesus tap dancing Christ, what compells these directors or writers or whatever to create shitty, worthless films such as this?  This movie is just more proof that stupid people are breeding.




I agree.

If they think, i will speny my movie in this pieces of shit because it has fine women with a horrible plot, they can fuck themselve.


----------



## mtora83 (Nov 23, 2005)

If they're gonna make a DOA movie, at least make a CG movie (like FF7: Advent Children).


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 23, 2005)

CGI DOA film would actually be kind of decent, but would it be better than this?  Who knows.  But would this movie be worse than Doom?  I doubt that, the Doom movie was actually okay and kept me entertained.  Sure, the movie could have been better, but it wasn't really unbelievably horrible.  However, I think the DOA movie will fall into the later category.

Half of these girls aren't even DOA material.  I think this movie would only be good downloaded and watched with your friends while drunk so you can heckle at it and make comments so that you and your buddies can laugh at how horrible DOA the movie is.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

I dont even know who half of them girls are meant to be to be frank..... and really I mean just really the level of fighting, story, comedy/wit just really looks so low.. I think I could have done a better job with the casting!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 23, 2005)

Well here's a cast list,   The only name I recognize is Devon Aoki.


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 23, 2005)

............ after all these years... I almost cried.... 

do they even know what the story of DOA is about???? Ayane will never fight beside Kasumi, she would rather slit her throat.

*shivers then cry myself to sleep*

*wake up and play DOA beach volleyball to shake off the horror of the preview*


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol... Zack looks.. gay.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Nov 23, 2005)

WTF? I really really really hope they cancel this movie. They should not ruin a good game like DOA.  Psh, since when did all the women of DOA fight together?


----------



## Ephemeral (Nov 23, 2005)

OH MY GOD! I clicked on that link thinking that it would be atleast in the DOA timeline / story. It's not DOA without Hayabusa.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 23, 2005)

I am gonna....cry. ing
How on earth and Ayame and Kasumi fighting together?
That makes absoulutely no bloody sence.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 23, 2005)

They really fucked it up...I mean they put some prostitutes and made a bad movie which dont make sense...and yea Hayabusa isnt in the movie ...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 23, 2005)

wow, that was the worst idea ever, i thought it was going to be an anime, lol. SO HORRIBLE. oh the pain.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 23, 2005)

This is going to give even Street Fighter a run for its money in the _suck_ department.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 23, 2005)

they actually do have hayate and ryu hayabusa in the movie, they just don't show them anywhere in the preview. lol. i checked imdb, and the guy who play serif in the matrix is hayate. anyways, it's still going to be terrible. JUST TERRIBLE.


----------



## hakke (Nov 23, 2005)

Its sad.. no make that pathetic the fact that they fail at making a movie about an already dumb concept which would involve HOT GIRLS fighting... none of the girl look remotely hot... how can one mess THAT up... really.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 23, 2005)

Maybe some good comedy material will come out of this   Probably will be the only thing that'll make this movie good is the people making fun of it.


----------



## Gene (Nov 23, 2005)

This trailer reminds me a lot of Charlie's Angels for some reason...
The trailer doesn't look too bad, but maybe that's since I'm not much of a DOA fan.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 24, 2005)

^ I agree!  It felt like I was watching a trailer of Charlie's Angels, except worse.  I just would like to get into the mind of the creator of DOA the movie and see what the hell he was thinking when creating this film.  In addition the guy who is in charge of casting, I'd like to know what he's smoking.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 24, 2005)

i wonder what the premise of the movie will be. i mean, WHAT IS THE STORY GOING TO BE ABOUT? some girls owning a bunch of people, lol. that's all i could gather from watching that stupid trailer.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 24, 2005)

Plot and goals of the movie:


Slow motion, bouncy boobs
Gratuitous amounts of sexual innuendo
Hot girl on girl action!
Skimpy clothing
Swimsuit scene
Dialogue that leaves you feeling like your the smartest person in the world, compared to the people in the movie
Girls with very large mammaries
Bondage sceen between hero chick and villian chick
Creating a plotline thats harder to understand than Chinese Algebra


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 24, 2005)

lol, the girls aren't even hot, well maybe 1 or 2, but from what i saw, not really. lol. the only thing this movie will accomplish is keep the theory that games turned movies suck.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 24, 2005)

I concur, hayatehayabusa.  Most of the movies that have made from video games are just so horrible.  Though, I was entertained by a few of them (Doom, Resident Evil, Mortal Kombat) I still say they were far from being exceptionally good like their video game counterparts.  

*sigh*  Like someone said before here, if DOA was done like FFVII:AC, then just maybe it could be interesting.  Hopefully Tekken won't be made into a live action movie by Americans *knock on wood*.


----------



## Bronwen (Nov 24, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Like someone said before here, if DOA was done like FFVII:AC, then just maybe it could be interesting.  Hopefully Tekken won't be made into a live action movie by Americans *knock on wood*.



This trailer is...sad...I did a lot of cringing and the humour in it isn't even tasteful! Bah!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 24, 2005)

The one scene during the trailer when the girl's bra is falling down and she slides right into, or something like that.  I immediately turned off the trailer because that was the breaking point for me.  Over exaggerated action scenes are abound in this film.


----------



## anbutofu (Nov 25, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> I concur, hayatehayabusa.  Most of the movies that have made from video games are just so horrible.  Though, I was entertained by a few of them (Doom, Resident Evil, Mortal Kombat) I still say they were far from being exceptionally good like their video game counterparts.
> 
> *sigh*  Like someone said before here, if DOA was done like FFVII:AC, then just maybe it could be interesting.  Hopefully Tekken won't be made into a live action movie by Americans *knock on wood*.



hehe the chinese have a few versions of tekken i hear, but the biggest one was cancelled due to license problems(sammo hong as heihachi mishima!) 
and dont forget the horrid Super Mario Bros. movie  :toliet


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 25, 2005)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> and dont forget the horrid Super Mario Bros. movie  :toliet


Makes you wonder why the hell Dennis Hopper, John Leguizamo, and Bob Hoskins got involved with this movie.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 25, 2005)

so far the only good game to movie i can think of is final fantasy advent children.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 25, 2005)

The first Mortal Kombat was a decent game movie, but its sequel was horrible.  FF7:AC had a lot of fanservice, so it kind of made it hard to take it seriously.  In the beginning it was different, but as the movie progressed on it just didn't feel as good.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 25, 2005)

i thought it was awesome, but that's just me i guess. the original mk was pretty good too, the second was ok, but other than that, the rest are garbage. i saw a tekken movie garbage, the street fighter movie with jean claude van dam was terrible trash, doom i heard was bad. i hope they don't disappoint with halo. this doa game for sure is goign to suck badly at that.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Nov 25, 2005)

All video games turned into movies will suck. That's completely unavoidable pretty much. As long as they make with the suggestive themes then things won't be too bad. I'd like to think it'd be hard to mess that up.


----------



## Bronwen (Nov 25, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> The first Mortal Kombat was a decent game movie, but its sequel was horrible.  FF7:AC had a lot of fanservice, so it kind of made it hard to take it seriously.  In the beginning it was different, but as the movie progressed on it just didn't feel as good.



AC definitely has lots of fanservice. But extremely good fanservice.

The point is, Enix sucks at trying to compress a plot in a limited timeline. They need to work on that. The pacing, the transitions between scenes is somewhat distorted. I have a lot of beef with how the worked with AC - plotwise. Otherwise, it was okay. 


Ooh, the first MK was definitely decent. The second movie was :sad ...

Though this movie might just top off all the pathetic movies every made.


----------



## the drifter (Nov 25, 2005)

i just really hope they don't mess tekken up like this...especialy since jet li is gonna be in it. damn that trailer was god awful...a few of the girls were nice to look at with the mute button on.


----------



## onewithchaos (Nov 25, 2005)

aww man, i just hope they dont completely kill it.  :sad


----------



## Silver2086 (Nov 26, 2005)

It's Directed by the guy who directed The Transporter. I was iffy about that one, but this reminds me of Mortal Kombat and Street Fighter all over again.


----------



## Krazy Man (Nov 28, 2005)

> All video games turned into movies will suck.


What about halo?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 28, 2005)

halo depends on 1) the story, how they will tell it. and 2) how true to the game will they be and 3) how much time will they take to do it. however, this movie (doa) the story will suck, it probably wont stick to the game much, and it certainly doesn't look like they took their time.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 28, 2005)

Saw this a couple weeks ago, and I was on the verge of tears it was so bad.  I would't be surprised if we found out that Uwe Boll is secretly directing the movie.

Edit: With Peter Jackson as Executive Producer, there will be great care taken with Halo.  He is a big fan of the game, after all.


----------



## Krazy Man (Nov 28, 2005)

at the very begining wen she says "dont u think that guy in the second row looks cute" i think the order of charecters goes  helena, christie , kasumi , and the other 2 are obviusly tina and ayane and i wouldnt waist good money to go see a complete bomb like that. id get it off the internet and sell it to my idiot friends for $10 and probobly make about $100 off it. *sigh* idiots...time to play DOA3


----------



## Krazy Man (Nov 28, 2005)

hayatehayabusa said:
			
		

> halo depends on 1) the story, how they will tell it. and 2) how true to the game will they be and 3) how much time will they take to do it. however, this movie (doa) the story will suck, it probably wont stick to the game much, and it certainly doesn't look like they took their time.



true, true


----------



## Krazy Man (Nov 28, 2005)

im looking forword 2 Prince of Persia, Mortal Kombat 3, Onimusha, Devil My Cry, and Metroid,


----------



## Encronian (Dec 1, 2005)

i want to gough my eyeballs out with a q-tip after that but i'm afraid i won;t be able to gough out my ears after that.  That trailer was so bad i can even begin to describe how horrible it looked and made me feel . did anyone else think that the purple hair dye job tehy did looked horrible i mean honestly they could have made it a bit darker without losing the fact that it was purple, it looked like a really bad wig. and what the hell was the freakin posing thing with the samurai swords what teh hell was that?  i hope to god that this doesn;t continue or that they overhaul the script or soemthign becasue i don;t want to be forced to see previews for this on tv or god forbid in the previews in the movie theatre.


----------



## Remedrix (Dec 1, 2005)

Quite possibly the worst video-game-based-movie ever.


----------



## Silver2086 (Dec 1, 2005)

Halo has extreme anticipation since Peter Jackson came on board. It is now either going to be the saving grace of game to movie movies or it's gonna be one of the biggest disappointments. In Peter's defence, He is a man you know sticks to the material as you've clearly seen from his previous work.


----------



## Remedrix (Dec 1, 2005)

Street Fighter was easily the worst videogame-based-movie of all time.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 1, 2005)

Remedrix said:
			
		

> Street Fighter was easily the worst videogame-based-movie of all time.



I'm thinking this DOA movie has it beat with relative ease.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2005)

Silver2086 said:
			
		

> Halo has extreme anticipation since Peter Jackson came on board. It is now either going to be the saving grace of game to movie movies or it's gonna be one of the biggest disappointments. In Peter's defence, He is a man you know sticks to the material as you've clearly seen from his previous work.



For those who don't know by now. His wife and the awesome guys at WETA digital (yeah those guys who did LotR trilogy) is there. As well as Joseph Staton. Those who knows Halo. If he is somehow going to have some connection whether little or huge is a plus. Cause unlike other game-to-movie adaptations. The original writer of the game will be helping out as well. Heck Universal/Fox are in it as well. You got a great person to write the adaptation in Alex Garland. Microsoft is surely spending the money lots of it. $1 million alone to get Mr. Garland and Universal/Fox seem to understand that this could get them lots of money if done right. 

That is the difference that DOA does not have. From the beginning no one would think this would be a hit, lets be realistic. I would have thought it would be at least enjoyable to see (after all some of the women did look good). But after seeing the trailer most if not all DOA fans are going   s :barf. I finally understood that this could be expected when no one from the gaming company has little to no input or at least that we know of unlike with Halo. So far we don't even know what studio is marketing the film. That speaks volumes as to how this is most likely going to do. I would be shocked if it even breaks even with their production budget which I hope is not high. Because if it was I will be surely very disappointed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2005)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> I'm thinking this DOA movie has it beat with relative ease.



I have to agree. 

*Mortal Kombat* - Beats the hell out of any video game movie
*Mortal Kombat: Annahilation* - Pretty shitty but still beats this
*Street Fighter *- A little better then DOA
*Super Mario Brothers* - Wow.....no comment


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 7, 2005)

lol, streetfighter was terrible, but it'll probably be better than this charlie's angels remake. lol. when i first saw the trailer i was like, this is a joke right? lol.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 7, 2005)

Hollywood's been on a "girl action movie" trip the last few years.  This is probably going to be the worst of the bunch.

and for clarification, when I said, "I'm thinking this DOA movie has it beat with relative ease," I meant for the title of worst videogame movie ever.  They've all been terrible with the exception of FF7:AC and maybe the first MK, but this is looking like the worst.  At least the others were unintentionally hilarious...this one looks just plain horrible.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah it's like they made it with the intentions of having it be the worst possible movie ever. lol.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 10, 2005)

The movie is seriously bound to suck.  I mean they're basically writing a movie based off of an average game with the crappiest story ever.  And anyone willing to argue against that isn't worth the time to answer back to.  Dead or Alive's story sucked horribly.  They even found a way to half ass putting clones in the game, and clone stories already suck on its own.  The game play was decent, but the story was bad.  

Anyway, writing a story on that is useless.  they're just trying to make a couble of bucks off of bouncing boobs, and once people try to do that with a movie, they're bound to miss entirely in the entertainment factor.  I think it'll be good for a laugh though.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 11, 2005)

Street Fighter sucked horribly but i have a feeling down the years this will be *the defining low* from Games to Movies of all time.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 12, 2005)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> Street Fighter sucked horribly but i have a feeling down the years this will be *the defining low* from Games to Movies of all time.



I thought it would have been Bloodrayne, Super Mario Bros., and yes Double Dragon. But from the fighting game genre you might be right. But you do know Tekken is coming as well and it is not looking good either too. Don't forget a third MK film (Robin Shou is not ecstatic about the script). But yes I do have to say fighting game video games turned into movies=Not a GOOD IDEA.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 15, 2005)

Dead Or Alive looks terrible.  Like a poor man's Charlies' Angel sequel.  It looks like Mortal Kombat Annihlation, Street Fighter, and Bloodrayne put together.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow i'm only gonna see that movie for the women,besides that..............


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 15, 2005)

TnA is not a reason for me to part with my money  .


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Dec 15, 2005)

Errr okay so I was at first like "well DOA I hope that this turns out to be a cool movie" but noooooo. This is some serious raping going. Arght just wanna make me go for a lil' spin o' hulking time rar! Other than that...for the god sake I hope there will be some exxxtreme nudity ( see the triple xxx's ) but the chances are low


----------



## Ember* (May 24, 2007)

Wow a movie of Dead ore alive, great I have to see this, I need to get some more info on it also.


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

This could be one of the best action flicks ever if ryu is in it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 25, 2007)

It's bound to be an eyecandy movie


----------



## carnage (May 25, 2007)

anyone got the release date?


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Xenophobia said:


> ............ after all these years... I almost cried....
> 
> do they even know what the story of DOA is about???? Ayane will never fight beside Kasumi, she would rather slit her throat.
> 
> ...



DOA actually has a story?


----------



## Lord Snow (May 26, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> anyone got the release date?



June 15th.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 1, 2007)

The Trailer for the film is out:


----------



## carnage (Jun 1, 2007)

i heard it sucked  its out in japan or something


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 1, 2007)

carnage said:


> i heard it sucked  its out in japan or something



I`m not surprised. I heard that all this film offers is girls in bikinis.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 1, 2007)

I have it on my CPU its garbage please dont watch it. I will admit it was better than the Street fighter and MK2 but not by much. Only good part was Hayabusas part in the tower everything else sucked.


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 1, 2007)

my eyes are bleeding. That looks horrible, is this a joke?


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 1, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> DOA actually has a story?



Yeah, technically that is the only thing at the moment that has over it's competitors (Tekken was good but it just had turned to crap). For those who may not know. Ayane can co-exist with Kasumi she just doesn't have to like it. In other words they will never be close. But can they fight side-by-side? Yes, they can. In DOA4 all the ninja's take part in the destruction of DOATEC (Ryu, Hayate, Ayane, and Kasumi). 

As a video game movie. Just like the average of video game movies it sucks. As a light-entertaining movie it's okay. 

*this movie has been out for a year. I don't know what the distributers were thinking in releasing it on the biggest summer's ever when compared to last years if they were actually thinking of getting some money. Plus the horrible word of mouth that it has already received. I don't see why they would even put it on screen (side note: it is already out on DVD in some countries like the UK).


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 2, 2007)

Man I watched this movie about 2 months ago, I thought it had been released a loooong time ago...
don watch it, it sucks, street fighter and mk are better


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 19, 2007)

> *'D.O.A.' Is D.O.A.*
> The Weinstein Co.'s D.O.A.: Dead or Alive lived up to the other meaning of its initials as it opened in 505 theaters with just $260,713 -- or $516 per theater. Not only did it not make the top ten, it ended up in 17th place behind a Hindi film, Jhoom Barabar Jhoom, which opened in only 83 theaters. The movie was not shown in advance to critics. Those who dutifully decided to stand in line with everyone else after it opened said that the movie, based on the video game, was mostly soft porn, or as writer Ken Fox put it in TV Guide: "The action ... is targeted squarely at adolescent boys too young to rent porn and gamers too lazy to yank their own joy sticks."



Source:http://www.bing.com/reference/semhtml/?title=Air_%28visual_novel%29&qpvt=air+TV+wikipedia&src=mtoc&fwd=1&q=air+tv

This isn`t surprising in the least.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 20, 2007)

.....ok.....wow.....now I wanna go hide in my basement and play the game at least that has a plot.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 20, 2007)

leetlegit said:


> my eyes are bleeding. That looks horrible, is this a joke?



I feel your pain.


----------



## gabha (Jun 20, 2007)

Saw it some time ago, didn't even know there was a DoA movie before a freind gave it to me.

It was like a porn movie without the porn .


----------



## Criminalbaby (Jun 20, 2007)

Do yourself a favour never watch it. The movie bites my balls off and pisses them out. Really really fuckin horrible.

The wigs are noticeable from 3 miles away and the plotline just sucked.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh god tina's father is too fucking scrawny


the only character they got right is zack


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 20, 2007)

At least look at the bright side. The fight scenes are a whole lot better compared to past live action fighting video games like Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat. The acting and story though... just horrible.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 20, 2007)

saw that shit lots of months ago.

Again, a videogame turned into a completely vomit producer film.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

why do Hollywood carry on doing that to themselves and the game industry?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 20, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oh god tina's father is too fucking scrawny
> 
> 
> the only character they got right is zack



that's big daddy cool diesel. hahaha. anyways, ayane is hot. her purple outfit turns me on. i'd bang her.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Jun 20, 2007)

Finally saw the trailer. This movie looks like shit. Never seeing it.


----------

